# An Update From The Detail Doctor



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Hi again all.

Let me start by saying thanks to all for the messages of support, it's nice to know there are some decent people left in the world.

Went into hospital on Thursday for the operation to reconsruct the orbutal floor (eye socket floor). Had a chat with the surgeon before the operation & he commentedthat the whole eye socket area was in a much worse state than they previously feared, he was still fairly upbeat about things & I duly went into theatre.

The day after the operation the surgeon came around for a chat & explained he had to do considerably more work once "in there" than he bargained on, in addition to reconstructing the orbital floor he had to plate the area around the eye using an 'L' shaped titanium plate, running down the RH side of the right eys & across under the eye (I guess cheek bone area). He did comment however that despite the considerable damage caused that the nerves were all undamaged & the muscles whilst badly bruised should make a reasonable recovery. 

Even now I have had no pain killers since the operation apart from a Paracetomol before I go off to bed at night, I'm really amazed that I'm not in any pain worth mentioning.

The long term prognosis is that whilst a full recovey is possible, I should not expect to make a full recovery, but the recovery should be complete enough to allow me to carry on as I was before the assualt.

So in summary, despite everything, I feel pretty lucky and it's not going to get me down. I'm just going to enjoy the time off work whilst the weather is good, tend to the garden, go for walks in the village and generally concentrate on making as full a recovery as possible, as quickly as possible.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Excellent news!
I'm sure I speak on behalf of everyone here when I say we wish you a very speedy and full recovery, and hope you can overcome any mental anguish this episode has caused you and those closest to you.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Excellent news you are on the mend & taking it easy with a positive attitude 

Baz


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

just make sure you take it easy mate and dont rush yourself. all the best.


----------



## handicap7 (Nov 24, 2007)

Fantastic news!:thumb:


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

I hope you make a speedy and as full a recovery as possible.

If there is anything you need and I can help with please give me a shout.

Paul


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Great News in a difficult situation Mark

I wish you all the best for the future.


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Great news Mark and i wish you well and hope you get a full recovery :thumb:


----------



## Trig (Jun 9, 2008)

Good news buddy, take care of yourself


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

I hope everything works out mate, The way you have just got on with it all gets my total respect.

Enjoy the weather.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

Excellent news mate.

Keep the chin up and keep thinking positively (From what I have read so far that will not be a problem) and you feel yourself getting down come on here and have a natter. Positive thoughts WILL heal you quicker.

ATB mate, and keep us all updated...


----------



## Grinnall v8 (Feb 18, 2008)

Good to hear you are on the mend:thumb::thumb:
Sit back and let everybody run after you:lol:

All the best and a speedy recovery


Billy


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

PaulN said:


> I hope everything works out mate, The way you have just got on with it all gets my total respect.


The way I see it is I could sit around feeling sorry for myself moaning about why this shoudn't have happened to me etc.

Fact is it has happened to me, nothing I can do now is going to change that, whatever I end up with in a few months time is what I have to live with, so I may as well just try to carry on as before as best as possible. If some things have to change to accomodate the end result so be it, sometimes change is a good thing.


----------



## zimzimmer (Apr 13, 2009)

Really pleased to hear that hope your recovery is swift but in the mean time take it real easy. Any news on the scum who are responsible?


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

Take care mate. Best wishes on the recovery


----------



## blurb (Feb 13, 2008)

Good news.
All the best for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

good news Mark - hope you do get the 100% recovery.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Good luck with the recovery and do hope they apprehend the neanderthals responsible.


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

thats fantastic news mate, i hope you have a speedy recovery and back to normal self

did they catch who assualted you?


----------



## huddo (May 29, 2006)

I wish you a speedy and full recovery.


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi Mark,
Thats really good news. Its really great that you will make a, a more or less full recovery. I agree with you, there is no point brooding on what has happenend. Positive mental attitude is always a great help to recovery. Situations like this can be difficult not only for you to deal with but your family too. My best wishes are with you all.
Keep your pecker up mate and I wish you a speedy recovery.

Steve


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

The Detail Doctor said:


> The way I see it is I could sit around feeling sorry for myself moaning about why this shoudn't have happened to me etc.
> 
> Fact is it has happened to me, nothing I can do now is going to change that, whatever I end up with in a few months time is what I have to live with, so I may as well just try to carry on as before as best as possible. If some things have to change to accomodate the end result so be it, sometimes change is a good thing.


Thats a commendable attitude you have there. All the best with the recovery :thumb:


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

All the best on your road to recovery mate :thumb: 

Remember, good things happen to good people, so stay positive

Regards, Simon


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Great news, keep us posted and enjoy the weather............:thumb:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

yup, take care and i hope the recovery goes well.

Cheers, Andy


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2009)

That is great news. Your positive attitude will help immensely too. All the best for a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Glad to hear from you mate.

All the best in your recovery and keep us posted 

Iain


----------



## swiftflo (Jul 28, 2008)

Good news in the main, hope you will soon make it back to work.


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

That is excellent news Mark I am chuffed for you mate.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Great news Mark.


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

Great news, all the best :thumb:


----------



## Dave Richardson (Feb 3, 2008)

Great news Mark

Excellent news you are on the mend & taking it easy with a positive attitude 

:thumb:

dave


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

great news, take it easy and get yourselft better. 

tom


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

The Titanium thing sounds really high tec! Wish you all the best Mark, just take it easy during your recovery, even if the car has to get a little dirty


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Good news - i hope recovery is good and as pain free as possible ...


----------



## BEADING SHINY (May 21, 2008)

Fantastic news :thumb: All the best, as said keep DW posted :thumb:

Matt


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

Thats excellent news!

I'm glad the operation went well and fingers crossed in the next couple of months you make a full recovery.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Glad to hear that! take care of yourself mate :thumb:


----------



## dodgy bob (Aug 4, 2007)

All the best pal


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

great news so far, I really hope your recovery is as good as it can be :thumb:

did they ever find the scum that did it?


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Glad to hear things are hopefully on the up a bit, I know this has been said already but as I'm local please let me know if I can do anything that may be of help to you and good luck :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Great news :thumb:


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

Really glad to hear your improving doc, keep us updated!

All the best in a quick recovery.

Ad


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

That's great news and I wish you a speedy recovery :thumb:


----------



## David 1150 (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi, from a newbie who's just read this thread, all the very best for a speedy & full recovery!

David


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

All the best Mark, I wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Thats great news, all the best for a speedy recovery.

Clarke


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Great news :thumb:, wishing you a quick and full recovery.


----------



## Bluetacker (Feb 6, 2009)

Great news. Hope you recover well. :thumb:


----------



## ccc (Jan 11, 2007)

Really Glad for you, On the plus side the titanium means you'll always be worth a little more in future. :thumb:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

best of luck with the recovery


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Well, back to the day job today, bearing up OK so far!!!!!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

glad to hear your on the mend Mark :thumb:


----------



## GlenStaff26 (Mar 10, 2007)

Only just seen the update, including your news today :thumb: Glad you are getting on ok and hope you continue to do so


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Good to hear the news Mark :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

good news- hope its going ok now


----------



## agpatel (Jun 5, 2009)

I am new around hear but have seen many of your post and glad to hear that you are doing better and getting back to pre-incident.


----------



## denzilpc (May 13, 2008)

All the best fella hope you and yours pull through this with no real ill efects.


----------



## ccc (Jan 11, 2007)

are you back detailing yet or is it too early for that yet, 
Could be good therapeutically, If your not up to doing it all you can always come and give me a hand on a job. 
pm or email me if you want to.


----------



## MoggyTech (Feb 28, 2009)

That's great mate, hope the recovery is fast and that you get back to A1 shape. :wave:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

Great news mate, take it easy for while

regards


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Get well soon fella.....as others have said dont rush it....get properly better before you go back to work.

Good excuse to chill out and enjoy the nice weather on the bright side!!


----------



## rx8passion (May 20, 2009)

Glad you are feeling well enough to get going again, hope all goes well.


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Looking like it may be 6 months or so before I'm detailing again at the current rate of improvement, not risking anything until I'm 100% happy with my eyesight. At the moment it's still real bad with double vision making me feel pissed all the time (so there are some plus points).


----------



## RichieLee (Jun 29, 2008)

Best of luck to you boss, get well soon :thumb:


----------



## jimmas (Jan 24, 2007)

All the best bud :thumb:


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Just dont rush it. Good to hear your on the mend, evenly slowly is an improvement.


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

OK, yet another check up yesterday and it's good & bad.

*Good.*
The upwards movement of the eye is now up to 75% of where it should be.

The Left/Right movement is up to about 95% of where it should be.

*Bad.*
The downwards movement is still stuck at 5%, so basically no downwards movement, and it's looking like the muscle scarring is so severe that it will never be any better than that.

I'm still not driving, now have to wait until end of August for next check up.


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Through all the sitty time I've had recently, it's the little moments like this that keep you going and make you think everything is worthwhile.

Finally after a week pretty much flat out graft, I finished the childrens playhouse, they are practically living in it.


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Excellent!....Good to see your keeping busy, but kids always keep you busy! Glad to hear your on the mend mate.

Steve


----------

